# Cut off for low Voltage (6V) who has it?



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

Running LiPo batteries on a GTB system no cut off that I know of on the Novak.

Does the Sphere have a cut off?

Who else? Castle?

Looking to buy another brushless system and checking what is available.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

castle does, along with a whole long list of other adjustments !!! i beta tested for em, the thing kicks a$$ !!!! what are you doing with it ?? racing or playing ?? the 7700 melted the outdrives on my tc4 !! its very quick !!


----------



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

Racing.

This summer probably in a T4 running dirt oval. Winter probably inside off road in a 4wd.

I'm running a Novak 5.5/GTB in a Klein spring car this summer.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Check this out, it might be what you want:

http://www.redrockethobbies.com/product_p/kkmp1600.htm


----------



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

ta_man said:


> Check this out, it might be what you want:
> 
> http://www.redrockethobbies.com/product_p/kkmp1600.htm


Looks good. I have been happy with the Novak except for the cut off. I'll get one on order tonight.

Thanks


----------



## bbking9 (Feb 2, 2004)

Van,

Might want to make sure that cutoff will work with your Lipo.

I use this one on my GTB - works perfect with any Lipo.
http://rcworldofplanes.net/prodView.asp?idproduct=49

Plus they have free shipping. It will pulse your motor to tell you you are at 3.0V and beleive me - it is noticeable.


----------



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

bbking9 said:


> Van,
> 
> Might want to make sure that cutoff will work with your Lipo.
> 
> ...


i got home late from work and have not had a chance to order anything yet. This looks to be just the ticket. Thanks.


----------

